# Wie berechnet man das Bild eines Schwarzen Loches in Java?



## VdA (4. Mrz 2007)

wie geht dieser effect mit java?
ich hab leider keine Ahnung  :bahnhof: 
kann jemand helfen?


----------



## DP (4. Mrz 2007)

klasse titel hast du gewählt :applaus:


----------



## VdA (5. Mrz 2007)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> klasse titel hast du gewählt :applaus:


freu dich dann änder ich den halt :bae:


----------



## AlArenal (5. Mrz 2007)

Ad hoc würde ich sagen: Genauso wie du es in jeder anderen Sprache auch machen würdest, denn an der Mathematik dahinter ändert sich ja nichts


----------



## Illuvatar (5. Mrz 2007)

Da ein schwarzes Loch eine so große Masse hat, dass kein Licht "entkommt", würde ich sagen, folgender einfacher Algorithmus sollte es tun:


```
BufferedImage img = new BufferedImage (300, 240, BufferedImage.TYPE_INT_RGB);
Graphics g = img.getGraphics();
g.setColor (Color.BLACK);
g.fillRect (0, 0, 300, 240);
g.dispose();
```

...

Ne ernsthaft, woher sollen wir das wissen? Wir wissen ja nicht mal, was das genau für ein Effekt ist, demnach erst recht nicht den Algorithmus. Du wirst ja wohl wissen, wie der Effekt hergestellt wird, und kannst das in Java nachbilden?


----------



## VdA (5. Mrz 2007)

das is es ja ich hab keinen schimmer und natürlich weiß ich wie man ein schwarzen Kreis zeichnet :bae: 
nur dachte ich da gibs irgendein Algorhytmus den einer von euch kennt ???:L


----------



## Marco13 (5. Mrz 2007)

Das sieht erstmal nicht direkt nach einem Schwarzen Loch aus (obwohl ich nicht wirklich sagen kann, wie die unmittelbare Umgebung eines Schwarzen Loches aussieht - ich hab grad' keins hier :bae: ). Also, um den Schwarzen Punkt in der Mitte rum sieht es eher wie so eine Art "Fischaugeneffekt" aus - oder als würde man einen (kleinen) Schwarzen Punkt durch eine (große) Glaskugel betrachten.
Und eine solche bräuchte man auch, um rauszufinden, wie dieser Effekt erzeugt wurde.
Es heißt übrigens nicht "Algorhytmus" sondern "Algorhyhdhmuß".


----------



## VdA (6. Mrz 2007)

> Es heißt übrigens nicht "Algorhytmus" sondern "Algorhyhdhmuß".


Anscheinend ja nicht:wikipedia :bae:


----------



## DP (6. Mrz 2007)

schlagwort "gravitationslinse" sollte dir helfen


----------



## VdA (6. Mrz 2007)

jup das is klar nur find ich bei google da keinen 





> Algorhyhdhmuß


 für wie man sowas mit einenm 2d Bild berechnet


----------



## DP (6. Mrz 2007)

VdA hat gesagt.:
			
		

> jup das is klar nur find ich bei google da keinen



etwas mühe hat noch keinem geschadet. über ein paar ecken wie raumkrümmung etc. kommst du zu einigen astrophysikalischen seiten. 

das ganze ist natürlich nicht javakonform vorgekaut.
 :###


----------

